# Best MTB GPS



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

OK:

Price no object, but need a great antenna and battery life

I guess lots ask for that.

Thanks!


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

I personally think the Garmin 60CSX is king. I love mine, have used it for search and rescue, and now with a solid ram mount it is on my bars. Locks on fast, holds signal even under cover, it is by far one of the best GPS units I've ever tried/owned.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

you're asking for some very subjective criteria. what do you value more, battery life, reception, or something else you didn't mention? The eTrexes are kings of battery life. The 60/76 line were very reliable, but lack many newer features that are quickly becoming standard. The newer handhelds, like the Oregon, 62/78, Dakota, and others will support wireless sensors like a HRM or speed/cad sensor but are also solid performers for hiking. Edge models are the smallest.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

60CSx and Edge 705 are the best because that is what I have and know well.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

How long do you want the battery to last for?

I have an Edge705 and have found it to be brilliant. Small enough for use on the bike. More than enough battery life for any ride, even multi day rides. Reception seems to fine - have not lost track of the satellites even when in some pretty bloody remote valleys/tree cover etc.

And designed for cycling....


----------



## mr.bubbles (May 4, 2011)

I sprung for the Garmin Oregon 450 and think it rocks. Battery is good, never had a reception problem and they have a $50 rebate. Some people ragged on the sunlight readability but its so easy to see in direct sunlight, I don't get it! 
But that being said Abovethetimber.com has the best maps for $50 , the only problems is, I think they only have the west (CA, OR, UT, AZ, WA) but that's where I am so it's perfect.


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

Guys, I was going to post a new thread, but since I am a newbie, I could not. I got an REI sales flyer today, GARMIN Oregon 450 on sale for $249.99 And it seems, the $50 Garmin rebate is still in effect until 9/30, though the REI sale ends much sooner. :thumbsup:

Would have posted a link, but you have to have ten posts to do that! Oh well, enjoy the great deal if you can!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mr.bubbles said:


> But that being said Abovethetimber.com has the best maps for $50 , the only problems is, I think they only have the west (CA, OR, UT, AZ, WA) but that's where I am so it's perfect.


The best maps are free at GPSFileDepot - Custom Maps, Ximage hosting, tutorials, articles and more for your GPSr.


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

I too just got the Oregon 450. Saved my ass today when the "trail" dissappeared. Quick map check, 500 yards east, another trail. I have gone overboard on custom maps this week. It is a very steep learning curve for me at the moment. And with the REI Sale, I'm kicking myself for not saving another $75. I am also using it double duty in the car, with free (routable) street maps. Really enjoying it. And I'll be uploading my ride data later. Very versatile. I haven't compared any others, so this is a very limited review, but I'd buy it again.


----------



## fog (Jan 14, 2005)

Flowmaster,
Where did you get the solid ram mount folr your 60 Csi?
I have one and would really like to be able to mount it on the bar.
Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Piloto (Aug 17, 2011)

I prefer the Garmin 62s. It's built almost mil-spec. It is a solid unit. Unlike a touch screen, you could drop this face first on a rock (reasonable fall distance) and it would survive. The antenna is built into the case, and is very sturdy. If you hit the antenna hard enough to break it, IMHO, the impact would kill most any other GPS too. This GPS makes a great hiking GOS too. It is genuine all purpose. GREAT reception.

It has great battery life if you turn off the back light in the daytime when you don't need it.

I bought THIS MOUNT and put on the stem. It is rock solid, for "most" applications. For hard core riding though, I'd probably put the GPS back in my camelbak.


----------



## fog (Jan 14, 2005)

piloto
Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## dutchman59 (Sep 27, 2011)

I was told both the 705 and 800 will not upload the ride route because the micro sd card is not able to be loaded on the PC? I have an opportunity to buy a new 705 for a mear $300. I have passed because of this.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

huh? I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

dutchman59 said:


> I was told both the 705 and 800 will not upload the ride route because the micro sd card is not able to be loaded on the PC? I have an opportunity to buy a new 705 for a mear $300. I have passed because of this.


Whoever told you that is very misinformed and misled you.


----------



## dutchman59 (Sep 27, 2011)

It was Garmin support. They said you can not up load your ride data to sat Training Peaks or Map my ride because the map data is stored on a SD card. Thus you get everything but the route data.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

dutchman59 said:


> It was Garmin support. They said you can not up load your ride data to sat Training Peaks or Map my ride because the map data is stored on a SD card. Thus you get everything but the route data.


again - Whoever told you that is very misinformed and misled you.

Garmin support is now one of the most misinformed tech support groups out there, they are minimum wage drones who read from a computer flow chart to troubleshoot. They have no real world GPS use on a bicycle like so many of us here and in the Garmin forums. Very sad. 

At the very least, use the menu item to move it from the card to the unit and upload.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Bs*



dutchman59 said:


> I was told both the 705 and 800 will not upload the ride route because the micro sd card is not able to be loaded on the PC? I have an opportunity to buy a new 705 for a mear $300. I have passed because of this.


I own both and I can say this is BS.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ucanthankmelater said:


> The best GPS is no GPS .
> 
> Get out and ride. Look around you. Explore.
> 
> ...


Except when you have stents in your heart and the cardiologist says no bike riding, so you get a GPS with HRM to prove that you can do all those things and control your heart rate. You take him printouts each month and he says, "Wow, you go amazing places and are in amazing shape, give the genetic obstacles you had to overcome".

I love my GPS. :thumbsup:

Oh, and remember, your browser has a back button. You don't even have to look at the GPS forum, Miss Debby Downer. Buh bye. rft:


----------



## Velebit (Jan 15, 2009)

*eTrex 30*

New eTrex 30 is my favorite. Standard AA batteries, good screen, custom maps (jnx & kmz), HR & cadence and no touch screen!

First look of eTrex 30:

Garmin eTrex 30 review (first look)


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

1st choice, Edge 705. 2nd choice, eTrex 30. If I could only have one GPS to use for all activities including MTB, it would be the eTrex 30.

Now if only one could charge the eTrex 30 batteries via the USB port...

Once caveat on the eTrex 30 (I've read but not yet confirmed myself) is that the HRM/Cadence data is not uploaded to GC. You have to use some converter before uploading if you want GC to recognize the data because the data is not stored in the GPX file.


----------



## Velebit (Jan 15, 2009)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Once caveat on the eTrex 30 (I've read but not yet confirmed myself) is that the HRM/Cadence data is not uploaded to GC. You have to use some converter before uploading if you want GC to recognize the data because the data is not stored in the GPX file.


No problem. The free tool named TCX converter converts eTrex 30's gpx into tcx file in a second and than you can upload manually tcx file into GC. It works on eTrex 30 and Oregon 550. More data and eTrex 30 new review is available at Takeadventure web site. I cannot post the link.

705 is a good unit but I don't like the battery......


----------



## rouxenator (Nov 9, 2011)

Have you considered using your phone for this? The good thing about that is most GPS and tracking apps on your phone will allow you to use the data connectivity of your network to upload your tracks. Its easier than having to dock your GPS device.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rouxenator said:


> Have you considered using your phone for this? The good thing about that is most GPS and tracking apps on your phone will allow you to use the data connectivity of your network to upload your tracks. Its easier than having to dock your GPS device.


Considering the OP's goals,



> Price no object, but need a great antenna and battery life


a phone is really going to offer substandard performance. great battery life from a handheld GPS is upwards of many days, and cell phones are well known to have GPS reception issues. a phone is NOT the be-all end-all GPS device many would like to believe. it has real limitations that you cannot just ignore. you need to assess your goals (like the OP here is doing) and assess the limitations of each device you're considering.


----------



## Velebit (Jan 15, 2009)

rouxenator said:


> The good thing


And some basic issues:

1. IP protection is missing. Can't work in dusty & muddy conditions,
2. Limited power consumption with turned on backlight, 
3. Sun readability of the screen is bad,
4. No good bike holder for MTB,
5. Barometric altimeter for precise total ascent etc,
6. Standard & cheap replaceable batteries,
7. High sensitive GPS chipset.

Only few mobiles have some of them only.......


----------



## tsefreeflow (May 21, 2011)

My edge 800 does all you ask for very well. I love mine :thumbsup:


----------

